# #4FACT Next-Generation Audi Q7 Will Be Over 880 lbs. (400 kg) Lighter



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT*
The next-generation Audi Q7 will be over 880 lbs. (400 kg) lighter than the current Q7.

*Context*
Learned at Audi Lightweight TechDay. Fourtitude sources have also told us that the Q7 will migrate to the MLB architecture that underpins the A4, A5, A6, A7 and A8. Could this mean MLB-evo?

*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we here at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------

